# My new kitchen island that you guys helped me build!



## 240sxguy (Sep 13, 2010)

I ordered the edging for the laminate countertop. I am still kind of amazed I actually finished this project! I appreciate every ones help and guidance in this whole project. It was more work than I had imagined. I need to get a picture or two with the doors open. 

For scale purposes, that's a 36" cooktop. 

Evan


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

That looks great, came out nice. What's your plans for the edging and hardware?












 







.


----------



## 240sxguy (Sep 13, 2010)

I ordered the edging for the laminate top from bevel-edge.com. They make a seamless beveled edge that matches that color (wilsonart HD luna night) that makes it look a lot more uniform without the typical square edge of laminate. 

We haven't chosen hardware yet. I think we just need to go out and look at some stuff. Likely just knobs of some sort, but who knows!

Thanks for your help cabinetman. 

Evan


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

Nice Job.


----------



## haugerm (Nov 19, 2009)

Looks great.
--Matt


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

Very nice.... but its too big to fit in my kitchen..... :laughing:


----------



## lawrence (Nov 14, 2009)

great build...now rebuild the other cabs?


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Beautiful....do we get cookies? :thumbsup: :laughing:


----------



## 240sxguy (Sep 13, 2010)

You guys deserve em'! I really appreciate the guidance. 

My other cabinets are in great shape, so I doubt I do much with them for now. Maybe in the future. In the meanwhile I am just happy it's done and almost finished.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Wow, very nice job indeed. It looks fantastic.


----------



## 240sxguy (Sep 13, 2010)

Thank you sir!


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

Well done! I've been trying and trying to make an island fit in my kitchen but it's not going to happen without a significant bump-out of the whole space. Your island is very similar to what I would want if we had space for it.


----------



## 240sxguy (Sep 13, 2010)

My uncle designs high end custom kitchens and was kind enough to help me with the design aspect. He could also get me high end cabinets at cost but couldn't afford them.


----------

